# Newbies ... miter box art ...



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

So you have made some nice Slimline and American Classic pens and got the hang of it.
Now you feel you need another challenge.

Here you go.

All you need is one of those small miter box saws that the hobby shops sell.
Make cuts into your square blanks half way thru.
Use your imagination as to where the cuts need to be.
Fill the cuts in with colored epoxy, Casting Resin, or glue in some wood strips.
After it has set up drill the holes and make the pen as normal.

Post some photos ... please.

Here is some photos of two pens YOU can easily make.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 19, 2010)

they look beautiful, I love what you did with them. Thank youfor sharing them.


----------



## soligen (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice. I really like that.  I'm going to add this to my to-do list of ya don't mind


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicely done I like the design elements.
MIke


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2010)

Those are great.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow willee, some more really nice pens.  Your cue making skills show up in your pens bigtime!


----------

